# Media  > Creator Showcase >  SKY COMMANDER - It's like The Rocketeer meets Indiana Jones!!!

## TheDeeMan

"1942. At the height of WW2, amateur inventor Duster Haywood never thought that his homemade rocket pack would thrust him into the middle of the new war of innovation being fought between the US/Allied forces and Nazi Germany on the battle field of ideas. And Duster never ever thought that his rocket pack would transform him--Into an American hero.

"SKY COMMANDER" by Darryl Hughes and Monique MacNaughton. It's like The Rocketeer meets Indiana Jones. Updates mondays and fridays

SKY COMMANDER
http://www.xcelsioronline.com/?comic...mmander-page-1

----------


## TheDeeMan

PAGE 6:


SKY COMMANDER
http://www.xcelsioronline.com/?comic...mmander-page-1

----------


## TheDeeMan

PAGE 8:

----------


## TheDeeMan

PAGE 9:

----------


## TheDeeMan

PAGE 10:

----------


## TheDeeMan

PAGE 11:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 12:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 13:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 14:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 15:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 16:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 17:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 18:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 19:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 20:

http://www.xcelsioronline.com/?comic...mander-page-20

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 21:

http://www.xcelsioronline.com/?comic...mander-page-21

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 22:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 23:

http://www.xcelsioronline.com/?comic...mander-page-23

----------


## blackflypress

EXCELLENT PLANES!!!! oh man, they look great.

----------


## TheDeeMan

> EXCELLENT PLANES!!!! oh man, they look great.


Thanks. I'll tell Monique (the artist) you like them.

Dee

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 24:

http://www.xcelsioronline.com/?comic...mander-page-24

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 25:

http://www.xcelsioronline.com/?comic...mander-page-25

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 26:

http://www.xcelsioronline.com/?comic...mander-page-26

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 27:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 28:

http://www.xcelsioronline.com/?comic...mander-page-28

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 29:

http://www.xcelsioronline.com/?comic...mander-page-29

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 30:

http://www.xcelsioronline.com/?comic...mander-page-30

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 31:

http://www.xcelsioronline.com/?comic...mander-page-31

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 32:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 33:

http://www.xcelsioronline.com/?comic...mander-page-33

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 34:

http://www.xcelsioronline.com/?comic...mander-page-34

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 35:

http://www.xcelsioronline.com/?comic...mander-page-35

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 36:

http://www.xcelsioronline.com/?comic...mander-page-36

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 37:

http://www.xcelsioronline.com/?comic...mander-page-37

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 38:

http://www.xcelsioronline.com/?comic...mander-page-38

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 39:

http://www.xcelsioronline.com/?comic...mander-page-39

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 40:

http://www.xcelsioronline.com/?comic...mander-page-40

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 41:

http://www.xcelsioronline.com/?comic...mander-page-41

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 42:

http://www.xcelsioronline.com/?comic...mander-page-42

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 43:

http://www.xcelsioronline.com/?comic...mander-page-43

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 44:

http://www.xcelsioronline.com/?comic...mander-page-44

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 45:

http://www.xcelsioronline.com/?comic...mander-page-45

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 46:

http://www.xcelsioronline.com/?comic...mander-page-46

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 47:

http://www.xcelsioronline.com/?comic...mander-page-47

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 48:

http://www.xcelsioronline.com/?comic...mander-page-48

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 49:

http://www.xcelsioronline.com/?comic...mander-page-49

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 50:

http://www.xcelsioronline.com/?comic...mander-page-50

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 51:

http://www.xcelsioronline.com/?comic...mander-page-51

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 52:

http://www.xcelsioronline.com/?comic...mander-page-52

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 53:

http://www.xcelsioronline.com/?comic...mander-page-53

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 54:

http://www.xcelsioronline.com/?comic...mander-page-54

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 55:

http://www.xcelsioronline.com/?comic...mander-page-55

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 56:

http://www.xcelsioronline.com/?comic...mander-page-56

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 57:

http://www.xcelsioronline.com/?comic...mander-page-57

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 58:

http://www.xcelsioronline.com/?comic...mander-page-58

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 59:

http://www.xcelsioronline.com/?comic...mander-page-59

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 60:

http://www.xcelsioronline.com/?comic...mander-page-60

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 61:

http://www.xcelsioronline.com/?comic...mander-page-61

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 62:

http://www.xcelsioronline.com/?comic...mander-page-62

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 63:

http://www.xcelsioronline.com/?comic...mander-page-63

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 64:

http://www.xcelsioronline.com/?comic...mander-page-64

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 65:

http://www.xcelsioronline.com/?comic...mander-page-65

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 66:

https://www.xcelsioronline.com/?comi...mander-page-66

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 67:

https://www.xcelsioronline.com/?comi...mander-page-67

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 68:

https://www.xcelsioronline.com/?comi...mander-page-68

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 69:

https://www.xcelsioronline.com/?comi...mander-page-69

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 70:



https://www.xcelsioronline.com/?comi...mander-page-70

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 71:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 72:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 73:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 74:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 75:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 76:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 77:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 78:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 79:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 80:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 81:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 82:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 83:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 84:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 85:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 86:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 87:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 88:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 89:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 90:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 91:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 92:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 93:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 94:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 95:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 96:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 97:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 98:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 99:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 100:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 101:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 102:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 103:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 104:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 105:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 106:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 107:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 108:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 109:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 110:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 111:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 112:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 113:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 114:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 115:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 116:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 117:

----------


## TheDeeMan

Been away in the hospital and haven't been able to update. Hope someone still likes to read "Sky Commander":



Dee

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 148


Dee

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 149

----------


## TheDeeMan

Oops. Missed one.

Page 151

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 152

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 153

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 154

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 155

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 156

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 157

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 158

[img]https://www.xcelsior***********/wp-content/uploads/2019/11/Sky-Commander-Book-3_012.jpg[/img]

----------


## TheDeeMan

P159

[img]https://www.xcelsior***********/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/Sky-Commander-Book-3_013.jpg[/img]

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 160

[img]https://www.xcelsior***********/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/Sky-Commander-Book-3_014.jpg[/img]

----------


## TheDeeMan

Page 161

[IMG]https://www.xcelsior***********/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/Sky-Commander-Book-3_015.jpg[/IMG]

----------

